# lesbians using donor sperm and eggs



## marmite (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi 
has anyone any thoughts or advice on being gay and using donor eggs and sperm?

After fighting the need for children for ever.... we eventually got our heads round using donor sperm and how this would affect the child etc to find that my high FSH levels ment I could not use my eggs either.

So now I am thinking of using donor eggs too..!!!

Help
Marmite


----------



## starrysky (Dec 6, 2004)

Hi Marmite

Have you seen the thread lower down the page for lesbians using donors, there is a very friendly and welcoming group of us who post regularly there so you may want to ask your question there.

I don't know so much about donor eggs but I am sure others will. There was someone who posted for a while who thought of using her partners eggs but I don't know how they got on. 

Good luck   

Heather

Ps Love the name marmite!!


----------



## marmite (Feb 28, 2006)

Hi Heather
Thanks for that... Will do
Marmite


----------



## nismat (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi Marmite, 
We "spoke" over on the lesbian insemination support messageboard - good to see you over here! 
I can't see any reasons against using both donor eggs and sperm to get pregnant, whether or not you're gay. Being gay doesn't change the fact that you want a baby, and if other factors are stopping you from having your own genetic child, it shouldn't stop you from getting pregnant. The only problem is the time it may take to find a donor (for the eggs in particular - if necessary you could import sperm from America to circumvent the shortages at the moment), plus obviously, it's going to be a fairly expensive route to follow, and will involve a fair amount of drugs for the IVF procedures, but I'm sure you already know that. Actually, if you're using donor eggs, maybe you don't actually need so many drugs - I'd post a query on the donor eggs thread about this to find out more. Quite a lot of women go abroad (e.g. to Spain) for donor eggs as the waiting lists are much shorter, but I've no idea what attitudes to lesbian couples ttc would be . 
See you on our pink  thread 
Tamsin


----------

